# Fishing buddies



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm new to the area and would like to find some folks to bass fish with. I would like to learn the local waters around Navarre. I have a 2007 Triton 186 with a Mercury 150 just itching to be used. Thanks for looking.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Bass fishing, i remember them days of all ways looking for that lunker, catching hundreds of small ones between your giants, Nope no bass fishing here... But i do know where the cats live


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice boat. Hang in there, there will be a few bassers to get out there with. 

KsB


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I won't be doin much fishin since huntin season opens Saturday but hit me up come spring and I will go with ya.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If nothing works out here for you, you might try one of the area bass clubs for help.


http://www.ggbassclub.com/?from=bassdozer.com

http://panhandlebass.tripod.com/?from=bassdozer.com

http://www.bassdozer.com/bass_clubs.shtml


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all of the positive feedback and info. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't know much about the area, but I'm always willing to wet a line if you need a partner. Send me a PM sometime.


----------



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

There's not a whole lot of fresh water right around Navarre, but you do have East River the runs of of Hwy 87 just north of Navarre. Then north of that you have Yellow River and Blackwater Rivers. Then over in Pensacola you have Escambia River which is off of Hwy 90 and Perdido River over on the Florida-Alabama line. All these rivers are within an hours drive of Navarre. If you are interested I could Meet with you at one of these rivers, if I am available, and show you around. Just send me a private message if you are interested.


----------

